
America Is Not yet Lost - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/25/opinion/america-is-not-yet-lost.html?action=click&contentCollection=Well&module=Trending&version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article
======
mindcrime
_Our democracy needs two decent parties, and at this point the G.O.P. seems to
be irretrievably corrupt._

As it stands, we have one decent party - the Libertarian Party. Voting for
either of the other parties is just voting for more of the status quo. If you
want change folks, it's time to remember the old saw "If you keep doing what
you've always done, you'll keep getting what you've always gotten".

